# GO TEAM GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## littlenordic (2 August 2012)

We ate doing so well! Keep up the good work team GB! Your going us PROUD!!


----------



## jessdarcy (2 August 2012)

It's looking gooooood!!!


----------



## Sophie123 (2 August 2012)

Just won gold and silver on the mens canoe slalom!!!!!!


----------



## Gorgeous George (2 August 2012)

and another Gold in the shooting - GO TEAM GB!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (2 August 2012)

We Rock!! whoohoo


----------



## TeamChaser (2 August 2012)

And the track cycling has just started in the velodrome!  So exciting!!  GO TEAM GB!!!!!!    Girls have just got the WR in the qualification round  !!


----------



## Faithkat (2 August 2012)

we're 5th in the medal table now   
Hoorah!!!!


----------



## Feathered (2 August 2012)

The shooting guy was awesome!! 

They should put more of these sports on the tv more often, I've found lots of them really entertaining. Better than bloody football all the time.


----------

